# Christmas Deer



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I made this deer on the band saw. If anybody is interested in how it's done I will post the pattern along with pics on how to do it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I made 4 of em last year. I have orders for 4-6 more.








They're fun to make.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice guys! I watched them cut one of these out on the Woodsmith podcasts. They look great!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> I made 4 of em last year. I have orders for 4-6 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are so cool...

If I remember, you posted plans didn't you?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The plans came with a pack of Sears bandsaw blades. How many blades do you go through George?
Here's a JPG.
http://www.geocities.com/axlmyk/misc/Reindeer0001l.jpg
Just print it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Mike... Had to reduce it to 20% to see it all on screen...

Very nice...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike, I have 2 band saws. A small Delta and a ShopSmith. I use the ShopSmith for re-sawing and larger cuts. I haven't had to replace any blades as of yet.

Oh, by the way, the original deer pattern was made by Nick Engler a training instructor with ShopSmith way back in 1979. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Deer pattern How To*

For the newer guys to woodworking and maybe some of the more experienced here is the pictorial of the steps involved in making the Deer. The pics didn't come out in order but they are numbered in sequence.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Deer pattern How To continued*

Here is the original pattern from ShopSmith.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice step by step George 

I'm sure others will now give it a try b/4 Xmax. 


==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks George for the pattern and the photo shoot!

corey


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Excellent post. Thanks for the pictures and complete instructions. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, it took quite a while to get a photo-shoot out of you, but boy O boy, you did yourself proud with this one to say nothing about the perfect outcome. Just one very minor constructive "criticism", because the stupid program mixes the order of photographs, it helps to follow the correct order if they are numbered. I hope this is the first of many, you really have been quiet for a while.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I now know to put the number on the pictures. However, if you hold the pointer over the image the name of the photo (1.jpg, 2.jpg, etc.) will appear and in that way you can determine the correct order in which to view them.
Since Christmas is fast approaching I thought some of the guys might enjoy making these for decorations or even small gifts. They are easy and fun to make.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There"s not a day that goes by George that I don't learn something, I had forgotten that Bj. mentioned this a while ago. I shall now go back and view them in the correct order.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you take the front template and flip it over, you can make Reindeer facing the other way.
I had forgotten that you can make templates for these. I was just sticking the paper to them all. Thanks for the reminder George.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You are welcome Mike and thank you for the idea to flip the front template. I hadn't thought of that. Duh!  
These things can become addictive. Once you start making them you don't want to stop.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here I made another Reindeer. Put a pin on it so my Wife can pin it to her coat during the holidays. She'll probably put some garland around its neck.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Aren't you the clever one Mike. Great idea !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Neat Mike, Now thats a tiny reindeer!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Is that really genuine Mike, since installing Photoshop I view most photographs with suspicion. Assuming it is as shown, did you use the band saw or a coping saw. However it was done it's very neat and clever.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Here I made another Reindeer. Put a pin on it so my Wife can pin it to her coat during the holidays. She'll probably put some garland around its neck.



Hey Mike!

That is SUPER COOL... Did you use a scrollsaw on that one?!

Looks like it's only about 2" wide!!

Darn good idea!! Thank you for showing it!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I used the bandsaw with a 1/8" blade. Quick and easy. Doesn't produce much firewood either. It's 1 1/4" wide by 2 3/4" high.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Another thing, if you reduce the template to 70% you can cut them out of a 2 by 4.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that additional info. Mike, it will save a lot of stuffing about.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

how would you go about making these if you didn't have a band saw? I have a jig saw. I wonder if I could do the 70% reduced verson with that. My mom would love these!!!!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I just remebered I have one of these at the house...










Should work (be it slow). Good thing there is a month till Xmas!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

RIGHT ON

You can also use a wood file/rasp I used one to make the bank below..

I use a BIG file, the one they use on horse hooves , one is about 2 1/2" wide and about 18" long and the other one is about 3" wide and 22" long, one looks like a big bastard file, it cuts tons of stock out with one pass, you can find them on the NET but I got mind from a old horse shoer  that was going to put them in the trash can because they got old and a bit dull...most are have rounded ends unlike the normal with a tang end .....great tool for the wood worker...

I also made a Christmas Deer but it's like a magazine rack so to speak but it's made to put under the Xmax tree to hold small boxes  it's like the bank below but just a easy cut out pattern....that snaps into one deer ...it's about 18" tall ,I didn't take a snapshot of it because it's not that great just a quick project for the band saw or hand jig saw...like the one you have..

If you want to see it just ask and I will post a picture of it..

============


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

my other thought was to use the handsaw for the side cut out then attach the rest with multiple passes (lots of them) of my table saw. I have pelnty of scrap 2x4 to try it out this weekend!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Stick with the hand jig saw,, you will be amaze how much it can do and how fast it can do it, pickup some good blades for it this weekend they are cheap... ,,,that's all they used for a long time b/4 they had band saws and power jig saws... 

Do it the same way as the band saw cut one part then tape it back in place and make the next cut...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one very ferocious looking dog Bj. It looks a great project for the future.



----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry Thanks 

Well it's not a dog hahahahahahaha it's called a FOX bank hahahahaha or a fox door stop 

but you can called it anything you like just as long as you like it...the Tail comes off to get the money out of the bank ,that sounds like the right place to get it out.. 


==========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*A couple of more deer*

I was looking for some simple projects to do, and thought I would make a few decorations for the Ship for Christmas. Wood magazine has a reindeer pattern that I was able to download for free with a couple of reindeer. I made another compound cut reindeer out of a 2 x 4 that was probably 20 years old and hard as a rock. The wood inside looked great!

I hope to have them as the centerpiece of our Christmas spread.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/mfile.jsp?item=monthlyDownload&temp=yes&regSource=3003

the deer is from Rick's Scrollsaw

Merry Christmas, wherever you may be!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a lovely job Doug and cute with it.

I must remark on your desk, mine was that clean and tidy ONCE, the day that I assembled it!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry,

The desk is clean by necessity, not choice. When the ship rolls, everything rolls with it. If it isn't in a file cabinet or drawer, it's on the floor.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Goose67 (Nov 29, 2009)

George, Have seen another reindeer on "woodworkinginaction.com" done by Adam Sandoval on a craftman bandsaw. wish I could work out how he does it


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*the deer in action*

by far, not the centerpieces of our feast, but they did make an appearance.

Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow! Doug, that was quite a spread. You guys know how to tie on a good looking feed bag.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

No kidding, George...

...and hey, Doug... The apple looks good too!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Goose67 said:


> George, Have seen another reindeer on "woodworkinginaction.com" done by Adam Sandoval on a craftman bandsaw. wish I could work out how he does it


Colin, I have seen that video. It's amazing how he does so many cuts without a pattern.


----------



## 123jojo (Apr 14, 2011)

hi everyone.im new to this site.but i like the responses i have read.does anyone know where i can get some 3d patterns for animals to saw on my new band saw.i have sawed the christmas deer,i really liked it so im looking for other animals to try.thanks for any help.


----------



## dhern (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I like it! Great church bazaar items!


----------



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

*deer*



curiousgeorge said:


> I made this deer on the band saw. If anybody is interested in how it's done I will post the pattern along with pics on how to do it.


Can you post pattern please


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

hitnailonhead said:


> Can you post pattern please


Check out post #9 on page 1 of this thread for the pattern. I also sent you an e-mail with this info along with another type of pattern.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

There are patterns for scroll saw and band saw on Matthias Wandel's site woodgears.ca

Carving a 3D reindeer ornament on the scrollsaw
http://woodgears.ca/reindeer/scrollsaw_plans.html
3-D scrollsaw / bandsaw reindeer plans
Cutting a 3-D reindeer on the bandsaw

Alex Snodgrass does one on his bandsaw video I think he also does a snake on this one as well. Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube It amazes me how he can talk and do such intricate work at the same time.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

How absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

George Posted this back in 2007. I came across it in 2013 and wanted to make sure everyone knew of it.


----------

